# what have the Paris Attacks sparked



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 16, 2015)

In the aftermath of the Paris attacks, what could happen next? I heard on the news nato was gathering to decide if they were going to declare war on the Islamic state. Could this lead to a war with other countries , due to going into Syria ?


----------

